# Horror stories from the Home Depot?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

a couple years ago I ordered a couple hundred fixtures from them. they screwed up the delivery so bad, Id never make that mistake again.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

One time I had to run a 20A-2P circuit for baseboard electric heat in my home and the HD employee tried to convince me that I needed at least #10 AWG.

At least it wasn't a dangerous suggestion.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mwr said:


> I was in the electric aisle at home depot today. There was a gentleman who was without power asking the elderly employee essentially how to backfeed his panel to get the heat on.
> 
> I politely said, 'please call an electrician' as I overheard this.... the gentlemen snapped back "I am an electrician, local whatever"....
> 
> ...



This has been going on forever. Asking an HD employee for electrical installation advise is like asking the pizza delivery guy for stock tips. :whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HD aisle conversations make me shake my head. 

Last on I heard was HD employ tells a guy he can feed a 100amp furnace with #2 AL SEU. My response was #2 is only rated that for service entrances. HD employee insists its in all cases, that's what every sign in the store says "no, look up, its clearly stated for 100amps, hes fine" "Ive never heard of a amp restriction on number 2, it would say that if it was the case" :no:


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

I pick up a 200 amp overhead meter base one day. Got it out to the job........opened the box....there was a old VCR in the box taped up like it was new. The VCR was perfect size.........didn't rattle in the package


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

big vic said:


> I pick up a 200 amp overhead meter base one day. Got it out to the job........opened the box....there was a old VCR in the box taped up like it was new. The VCR was perfect size.........didn't rattle in the package


:laughing::laughing:

Where you able to return it at least?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

meadow said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Where you able to return it at least?


I have several such incidents. standard recept packaged in a GFCi box, that sort of thing. It's one of the reasons I avoid HD like the plague.. unless it is substantially closer than my nearest wholesale house and need something right away.

EDIT HD will return anything and smile while they are doing it..


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

big vic said:


> I pick up a 200 amp overhead meter base one day. Got it out to the job........opened the box....there was a old VCR in the box taped up like it was new. The VCR was perfect size.........didn't rattle in the package


Shockdoc strikes again!!:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was in the aisle a few years ago and over heard a young couple telling the HD employee that they just bought a new house and the dryer cord would not fit in the plug, so I had to stand close by and listen. They had 3 employees trying to figure out what to do. They grabbed one of the Leviton plugs that you can change the configuration on and told the couple to cut the old 3 wire plug off and put this new one on. 
So after the HD employees walked away I walked over and grab a 4 wire cord with plug and explained to them what they needed to do. I could not just let them go home and try that. A HD guy walked over and heard me telling them what to do and gave me a nasty look.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Pharon said:


> One time I had to run a 20A-2P circuit for baseboard electric heat in my home and the HD employee tried to convince me that I needed at least #10 AWG.
> 
> At least it wasn't a dangerous suggestion.


I heard this exact conversation in Worcester Home Depot a month or two ago. :laughing: 

The guy initially had Tstat wire.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mwr said:


> I was in the electric aisle at home depot today. There was a gentleman who was without power asking the elderly employee essentially how to backfeed his panel to get the heat on.
> 
> I politely said, 'please call an electrician' as I overheard this.... the gentlemen snapped back "I am an electrician, local whatever"....
> 
> ...


He's no _horror_ story 

In fact , whoever he is , he's a complete piker

One good storm here i ran around with a genny , backfeeding a number of people i know through cellar windows w/12-2 backfeeding 240 into anything i could scab on to, so they could heat up their home. etc

_I'm_ a horror story 

and I'm _still_ at large!

~C_(pleading fowl play)_S~


----------



## JRenzoni (Feb 22, 2014)

Had a HD guy tell me I would overload my panel and burn my house down by installing a tandem breaker because the panel is not designed to take any extra breakers.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I went to HD for grass seed and found 2 of the exact same generator I have marked down for clearance to $249.00. They were no longer going to carry that brand. Bought them both (boxes were shot) and waited. Sold each for $900.00 when Hurricane Sandy hit.


----------



## jppelec (Oct 13, 2011)

*Home Depot advise*

I am a Licensed master electrician in NYC and when I hear Home Depot employees giving Electrical advice I Contact the corporate office and file a Complaint and I Contact the store manager and File a complaint with him. These idiots that work there are the Number one cause of Dangerous and illegal electrical installations!


----------



## heath124 (Mar 31, 2013)

Pharon said:


> One time I had to run a 20A-2P circuit for baseboard electric heat in my home and the HD employee tried to convince me that I needed at least #10 AWG.
> 
> At least it wasn't a dangerous suggestion.


Oh yeah, you need at least #10. You know what I'm talking about that "220 wire". Around here if it's #10 or bigger it's "220 wire". #12 and #14 are not.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

ahhh ... good ol 220 wire.

wait what?

that ****s gold.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jppelec said:


> I am a Licensed master electrician in NYC and when I hear Home Depot employees giving Electrical advice I Contact the corporate office and file a Complaint and I Contact the store manager and File a complaint with him. These idiots that work there are the Number one cause of Dangerous and illegal electrical installations!


My plan is a HD retirement job, hint of gin, & bad  advise 

In fact, if the notion goes viral, we could take HD down 

fight fire w/fire!

~CS~


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a few from me working there so far. 

2 people already looking for suicide cords

Some guy wanted to wire a room with splitters and extension cords. I told him it was illegal unsafe and against code. His response was " no you are wrong it's all safe because I upgraded my service"

Last that thought I gave her the wrong switches because the new ones had a green screw that the old ones didn't have, so they must be the wrong ones! 

Had a guy that wanted to wire his generator directly to the circuits and take them out of his panel. He didn't understand why it wouldn't work. 

I am literally the only one in the store with any clue of how to do anything. It's scary.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jppelec said:


> I am a Licensed master electrician in NYC and when I hear Home Depot employees giving Electrical advice I Contact the corporate office and file a Complaint and I Contact the store manager and File a complaint with him. These idiots that work there are the Number one cause of Dangerous and illegal electrical installations!


This NYC must be a boring place with nothing to do. :whistling2:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

When I go to HD, I mind my own business. I don't do side work, so unless I need something for the house I don't do much shopping at HD. I do not give advice even if asked. I usually try not to wear a company shirt when going there, I don't want people to know I'm an electrician. I couldn't care less what other people do in their homes, if they want to wire their stove with zip cord because the guy at HD told them to, that's fine.

I actually had a guy yell at me in the electrical aisle because I wouldn't help him. I was stupid and wore a company t-shirt while shopping and this guy came over and was asking me questions. I told him I don't give advice, hire an electrician. So he asked me if I wanted to do it on the side. When I told him "I don't do side work", he got mad and started yelling at me. WTF?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I actually had a guy yell at me in the electrical aisle because I wouldn't help him. I was stupid and wore a company t-shirt while shopping and this guy came over and was asking me questions. I told him I don't give advice, hire an electrician. So he asked me if I wanted to do it on the side. When I told him "I don't do side work", he got mad and started yelling at me. WTF?


Most people are stupid and I try avoiding them at all costs


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I actually had a guy yell at me in the electrical aisle because I wouldn't help him. I was stupid and wore a company t-shirt while shopping and this guy came over and was asking me questions. I told him I don't give advice, hire an electrician. So he asked me if I wanted to do it on the side. When I told him "I don't do side work", he got mad and started yelling at me. WTF?


Have you considered consulting EB?

I mean, check out how _utterly pro_ it can all be.....:whistling2::laughing:





~CS~


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had a Home Depot employee actually hand her phone to me and ask me to discuss a question with a customer! At least she knew she couldn't answer it. The guy was looking for "overhead wire" to run to an out building. I told him to hire an electrician and hung up. 

I've also had people get mad when I told them they were in over their heads. I can understand wiring a switch, but trying to install your own service, come on!

My brother in law is a legal big wig with HD. They get sued a lot but he won't discuss particular cases of course. Kids falling out of shopping carts is a big one, I know that. I need to ask him about the bad advice suits.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I give advice to lots of people at HD.
When they ask if I'm an electrician I tell them "No, I'm a mortician". 
I explain that I fix DIY'ers after they get HD advice. I learn by "their" mistakes.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

sporky said:


> I have had a Home Depot employee actually hand her phone to me and ask me to discuss a question with a customer! At least she knew she couldn't answer it. The guy was looking for "overhead wire" to run to an out building. I told him to hire an electrician and hung up.
> 
> I've also had people get mad when I told them they were in over their heads. I can understand wiring a switch, but trying to install your own service, come on!
> 
> My brother in law is a legal big wig with HD. They get sued a lot but he won't discuss particular cases of course. Kids falling out of shopping carts is a big one, I know that. I need to ask him about the bad advice suits.


Quite a few years ago I was talking to a friend who managed a HD. I can't remember the reasons but they were told not to confront customers that were stealing things. :blink:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I overheard a customer tell the HD pro that he needs a higher amp GFI because it keeps tripping so HD guy gives him a 20 amp GFI


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Have you considered consulting EB?
> 
> I mean, check out how _utterly pro_ it can all be.....:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> ...


:laughing:

There are a few mistakes in that and its so poorly worded.

a plug is polarized, "this is a safety feature that prevents power from running through an appliance even when its off" :blink: So that means I can service an appliance while its plugged in?

No explanation of MWBC, ampacity tables...

And the icing on the cake:

Short circuit is harmlessly discharged into the earth:laughing: Who are they kidding>?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So I go into Home Depot plumbing isle the other day carrying a foot long section of steel mesh flexible water line from my house that had a leaky spot for a replacement. I had been to three different other hardware stores prior to this and nobody carried the size one I was holding. They all scratched their heads and said never saw one that size before. Well, I found me a home depot "expert" and he takes one quick look at it and says Grohe . Bingo I says. He tells me good luck with that, best to try the plumbing specialties store cause they are going to be the only other people in this town who will recognize that fitting and have a replacement. Once in a great while you will find an "expert" guy working at Home Depot.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

8V71 said:


> Quite a few years ago I was talking to a friend who managed a HD. I can't remember the reasons but they were told not to confront customers that were stealing things. :blink:


Someone innocent probably got accused of steeling and sued.

I do know this, DIYers will buy something, break it and then return it. Ive seen people return broken toilets that go right back on the shelf. Im not kidding when you can literally see the cracks around the basin and tank bolt mounting slots. Employs just turn a blind eye and repack it. 

When in HD I never buy anything that has the slightest sign of being opened. Picked up a contractor pack of outlets where half had cut backstabbed wires.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

sporky said:


> I have had a Home Depot employee actually hand her phone to me and ask me to discuss a question with a customer! At least she knew she couldn't answer it. The guy was looking for "overhead wire" to run to an out building. I told him to hire an electrician and hung up.
> 
> I've also had people get mad when I told them they were in over their heads. I can understand wiring a switch, but trying to install your own service, come on!
> 
> My brother in law is a legal big wig with HD. They get sued a lot but he won't discuss particular cases of course. Kids falling out of shopping carts is a big one, I know that. I need to ask him about the bad advice suits.


Im not HD expert but Ive had HD guys tell me that there not legally responsible if a DIY guy screws up. Some how they wrote the stores policies that if someone does something wrong they cant cry but HD told me so.

Normally I look the other way but sometimes I know Im the only one who can actually say the HD guy is suggesting a fire hazard.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Some times just seeing what these people have in there carriage is scary enough, like the guy with the roll of MC and plastic nail ons .


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

"you see, the ground wire dumps spare 220 back to the outlet"

.....wait, that wasn't at depot, I read that on ET


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jack Legg said:


> "you see, the ground wire dumps spare 220 back to the outlet"
> 
> .....wait, that wasn't at depot, I read that on ET


I've got to admit, I've heard more half baked and downright dangerous info on ET than at Home Depot


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> When I go to HD, I mind my own business. I don't do side work, so unless I need something for the house I don't do much shopping at HD. I do not give advice even if asked. I usually try not to wear a company shirt when going there, I don't want people to know I'm an electrician. I couldn't care less what other people do in their homes, if they want to wire their stove with zip cord because the guy at HD told them to, that's fine. I actually had a guy yell at me in the electrical aisle because I wouldn't help him. I was stupid and wore a company t-shirt while shopping and this guy came over and was asking me questions. I told him I don't give advice, hire an electrician. So he asked me if I wanted to do it on the side. When I told him "I don't do side work", he got mad and started yelling at me. WTF?


That's one thing I like about no company shirts. I don't feel bad when telling people to phuck off when I have a cart load of goodies. :whistling:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I ignore everyone and everything said in HD or Lowes. I check what's inside the box every time to make sure it's what I wanted to buy. They're good for Rx and circuit breakers and switch plates, (check for missing screws) maybe an occasional dimmer but otherwise I steer clear. Got a great deal on generators there once. Clueless customers there WILL hit up ANYBODY who they think might solve their electrical problem, and without any indication that I'm an electrician I have been asked for advice on more than a couple of occasions. I must have that "electrician's look." I do not answer.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

I ordered 124' of Sweetbriar to pick up one evening. The next day, we are pulling it and one of my helpers yells "Woah, good enough!"

I say "Good enough? I can't even see the pull head yet."

At this point, I am thinking I screwed up big time on the measurement. We pull it out and measure it. It was 110'.

I lit up the store manager on the phone the next morning. Not only did they replace the wire with the right length, they accepted a reasonable chargeback for the wasted labor. :thumbsup:


----------



## corisu (Nov 22, 2012)

I needed to add an isolated ground plug. Went down to hd to see if they carried the cable, employee that cuts cable told me to buy some 3 wire bx and use the the extra red or black as the ig........


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

When asked for advice (whether or not I am wearing a company shirt) I give these out.....


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

corisu said:


> I needed to add an isolated ground plug. Went down to hd to see if they carried the cable, employee that cuts cable told me to buy some 3 wire bx and use the the extra red or black as the ig........


I see this done more often than someone buying the proper wire.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was getting some stuff from Lowes for my dad. We were gonna rough in some receptacles for the new addition to his work shop. While we're there, this guy around my age (25-35) asks if I'm an electrician and proceeds to ask me about grounding and bonding his pool. He said he's got a pool he's setting up with panels and decking and all that, not just one of these inflatable jobbers.He tells me how he's read the code book and how he doesn't get it and blah blah blah. I said "buddy, I don't have time today to help you, but you can call one of these two guys and they'll work out a time to check your stuff out. There's a good bit to getting a pool running safely that you don't need to do it yourself."

Here's the heartbreaker. He says, "I'm deploying Monday (he was obviously a Marine) , and I wanted to get this pool up for my wife and daughter so they can cool off and play while I'm gone this summer. I think I'm just gonna try and do it my self." 

I said, buddy, if you love your family, you will call one of these licensed guys to go out and look at your pool, so you don't come home to a dead and electrocuted family.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

LightsOn81 said:


> I was getting some stuff from Lowes for my dad. We were gonna rough in some receptacles for the new addition to his work shop. While we're there, this guy around my age (25-35) asks if I'm an electrician and proceeds to ask me about grounding and bonding his pool. He said he's got a pool he's setting up with panels and decking and all that, not just one of these inflatable jobbers.He tells me how he's read the code book and how he doesn't get it and blah blah blah. I said "buddy, I don't have time today to help you, but you can call one of these two guys and they'll work out a time to check your stuff out. There's a good bit to getting a pool running safely that you don't need to do it yourself." Here's the heartbreaker. He says, "I'm deploying Monday (he was obviously a Marine) , and I wanted to get this pool up for my wife and daughter so they can cool off and play while I'm gone this summer. I think I'm just gonna try and do it my self." I said, buddy, if you love your family, you will call one of these licensed guys to go out and look at your pool, so you don't come home to a dead and electrocuted family.


Harsh!!!!


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Whenever i buy a ground rod it never fails that they cant scan it and then try to find it in plumbing even while im telling them and showing them in their book what it is. They always wan a charge me for 1/2 copper tubing


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

LightsOn81 said:


> I was getting some stuff from Lowes for my dad. We were gonna rough in some receptacles for the new addition to his work shop. While we're there, this guy around my age (25-35) asks if I'm an electrician and proceeds to ask me about grounding and bonding his pool. He said he's got a pool he's setting up with panels and decking and all that, not just one of these inflatable jobbers.He tells me how he's read the code book and how he doesn't get it and blah blah blah. I said "buddy, I don't have time today to help you, but you can call one of these two guys and they'll work out a time to check your stuff out. There's a good bit to getting a pool running safely that you don't need to do it yourself."
> 
> Here's the heartbreaker. He says, "I'm deploying Monday (he was obviously a Marine) , and I wanted to get this pool up for my wife and daughter so they can cool off and play while I'm gone this summer. I think I'm just gonna try and do it my self."
> 
> I said, buddy, if you love your family, you will call one of these licensed guys to go out and look at your pool, so you don't come home to a dead and electrocuted family.


I would have made time for a service member deploying


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> I would have made time for service member deploying



Sure. Let me drop my other customers that day to do this guy a "solid." Service member or not grounding a pool needs to be done by a professional. You can give him a discount if you feel the need.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> I would have made time for a service member deploying


I was making time for my service member dad, albeit retired. The guy wasn't asking me to come out and look and I was not a licensed electrician. Not to sound callous, but if I lived somewhere that didn't have such a large active duty population I might feel more obligated to drop what I'm doing for every active duty service member I encounter. but there are more US Marines here than anywhere else in the world so I get opportunities to give back in other ways. Believe me, I give back pal.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

LightsOn81 said:


> I was making time for my service member dad, albeit retired. The guy wasn't asking me to come out and look and I was not a licensed electrician. Not to sound callous, but if I lived somewhere that didn't have such a large active duty population I might feel more obligated to drop what I'm doing for every active duty service member I encounter. but there are more US Marines here than anywhere else in the world so I get opportunities to give back in other ways. Believe me, I give back pal.


you help take care of their wives..............:jester:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> Sure. Let me drop my other customers that day to do this guy a "solid." Service member or not grounding a pool needs to be done by a professional. You can give him a discount if you feel the need.


I didn't say to drop your other customers. In fact, I didn't say anything to you at all.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> I didn't say to drop your other customers. In fact, I didn't say anything to you at all.


You post on a public forum. You say it to all that views.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> You post on a public forum. You say it to all that views.


No, I didn't tell anybody what to do. I said what I would do. Not trying to put anybody down or get into an argument, just as a veteran, I have a soft spot for service members and their families.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I give full advice at HD, the works. Then at the end if the conversation after they realize how much work and expertise is involved they ask me if I want to do the work. I reply "Sorry I'm a painter."


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine goes into HD to buy a new Makita radio. He brings it to the front and the lady tries scanning it in. 

Lady "Sorry it's not in the system, I can't sell it to you."
Buddy "It's right here on your website, and here's the price." 
Lady "We'll then, you should order it online and have it delivered here."
Buddy "It's already here." He says holding up the radio
Lady "Sorry sweety, it's not in the system."
He leaves without the radio.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Aegis said:


> A buddy of mine goes into HD to buy a new Makita radio. He brings it to the front and the lady tries scanning it in. Lady "Sorry it's not in the system, I can't sell it to you." Buddy "It's right here on your website, and here's the price." Lady "We'll then, you should order it online and have it delivered here." Buddy "It's already here." He says holding up the radio Lady "Sorry sweety, it's not in the system." He leaves without the radio.



Yeah pretty stupid for using makita tools. . 

Actually had a similar experience at Sears. Tried to buy a discontinued lawn mower. The system said they had 1 left. All they could find was an empty box and the floor model that was on display. I said well that's the one you have left. Throw it in the box and I'll be on my way. They wouldn't sell it to me because it was on display. I had cash in my hand and couldn't understand what was so hard about this. Obviously the idea was to sell this one. You kept the @$X#% box!! Why would you do that if you had no intention of selling the bloody thing?!?! After a call to management I left with the mower. I left the box with them.


----------



## George Simon Ohm (Jan 28, 2014)

When I hear terrible advise being giving out @ the box stores, I interrupt to ask for a fire extinguisher!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Pharon said:


> One time I had to run a 20A-2P circuit for baseboard electric heat in my home and the HD employee tried to convince me that I needed at least #10 AWG.
> 
> At least it wasn't a dangerous suggestion.


We'll no kidding, that is what they call 220volt wire. :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

big vic said:


> I pick up a 200 amp overhead meter base one day. Got it out to the job........opened the box....there was a old VCR in the box taped up like it was new. The VCR was perfect size.........didn't rattle in the package


You should have plugged it in and watched the tape. Maybe you were supposed to go on a mission impossible thing.

I remember, maybe a couple of years ago, some people bought a vanity, sealed in a box, brought it home, opened it and it has a brick of pot in it.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/06/14/home.depot.drugs/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> I was getting some stuff from Lowes for my dad. We were gonna rough in some receptacles for the new addition to his work shop. While we're there, this guy around my age (25-35) asks if I'm an electrician and proceeds to ask me about grounding and bonding his pool. He said he's got a pool he's setting up with panels and decking and all that, not just one of these inflatable jobbers.He tells me how he's read the code book and how he doesn't get it and blah blah blah. I said "buddy, I don't have time today to help you, but you can call one of these two guys and they'll work out a time to check your stuff out. There's a good bit to getting a pool running safely that you don't need to do it yourself."
> 
> Here's the heartbreaker. He says, "I'm deploying Monday (he was obviously a Marine) , and I wanted to get this pool up for my wife and daughter so they can cool off and play while I'm gone this summer. I think I'm just gonna try and do it my self."
> 
> I said, buddy, if you love your family, you will call one of these licensed guys to go out and look at your pool, so you don't come home to a dead and electrocuted family.


All summer?
Do you have a pic of her?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

They royally screwed up an appliance order my wife and I placed back in January ! A range , microwave , fridge and dishwasher . The range was back ordered and whirlpool / maytag doesn't ship partial orders . Ok , no big deal , we can wait a month . The new delivery day comes up . I take off , the wife takes off and we get a call from whirlpool that the dishwasher is back ordered now ? I go to Home Depot and blow up on a few people . Now , a month later everything is supposed to show today ! If they don't , look for me on the news , lol ! I'll never order another thing from that store again ! I've overheard their " electrical experts " on more than one occasion , give bad advice to people . They're scary !


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know why you people even go into HD, support your local supply houses and lighting stores!!!!!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

LightsOn81 said:


> I was getting some stuff from Lowes for my dad. We were gonna rough in some receptacles for the new addition to his work shop. While we're there, this guy around my age (25-35) asks if I'm an electrician and proceeds to ask me about grounding and bonding his pool. He said he's got a pool he's setting up with panels and decking and all that, not just one of these inflatable jobbers.He tells me how he's read the code book and how he doesn't get it and blah blah blah. I said "buddy, I don't have time today to help you, but you can call one of these two guys and they'll work out a time to check your stuff out. There's a good bit to getting a pool running safely that you don't need to do it yourself."
> 
> Here's the heartbreaker. He says, "I'm deploying Monday (he was obviously a Marine) , and I wanted to get this pool up for my wife and daughter so they can cool off and play while I'm gone this summer. I think I'm just gonna try and do it my self."
> 
> I said, buddy, if you love your family, you will call one of these licensed guys to go out and look at your pool, so you don't come home to a dead and electrocuted family.


If I were I would have given him my card, and a promise to put his job first on the list. Maybe a discount. If he does it anyway and someone gets hurt I would feel better at least knowing I tried.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Clarky said:


> I don't know why you people even go into HD, support your local supply houses and lighting stores!!!!!


. That's easier said than done a lot of the time . There's general more box stores around than supply houses unfortunately . I'm all for supporting a local supply house and use them when I can , but sometimes it's not cost effective based on where I'm working .


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> I see this done more often than someone buying the proper wire.


:laughingo they even carry the proper wire?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

meadow said:


> :laughingo they even carry the proper wire?


I don't think I have ever seen Depot carry ISO ground. I am also talking about in general though....I have seen more times than not someone just tape up the red green and call it a day.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> I don't think I have ever seen Depot carry ISO ground. I am also talking about in general though....I have seen more times than not someone just tape up the red green and call it a day.


They don't even carry the right SERs, MC and AC:no: HD expert claimed an iso ground helps with computers issues "Gives a faster dedicated path to ground" I told him 1, in a resi wood framed structure is already an iso ground, 2. If your computer is having issue something else is very wrong with the wiring. 3. ground rods do jack squat in 60hz fault clearing.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

meadow said:


> If I were I would have given him my card, and a promise to put his job first on the list. Maybe a discount. If he does it anyway and someone gets hurt I would feel better at least knowing I tried.


Like I said, I'm not licensed. I've done a couple pools but I was under supervision and I wouldn't put them in jeopardy trying to show off what I may or may not know. So I gave him some contacts of guys that are licensed and know what they are doing. I felt bad but when the dude kept insisting that he was gonna try himself, I had to let him go. It was like a 30 minute discussion, of me trying to convince him to call someone.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Clarky said:


> I don't know why you people even go into HD, support your local supply houses and lighting stores!!!!!


My local supply house is based in France. :laughing:

The people that work at HD are local people.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Clarky said:


> I don't know why you people even go into HD, support your local supply houses and lighting stores!!!!!


Right. I'm an hour from a supply house or 5 minutes from the box store, which is cheaper than the supply house anyway. Where do you think I'm going? 

Generally I DO go to the supply house, but it's because they have items that aren't at the box stores.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Home depot is buying up the supply houses around here. They call them "HD supply" 

http://www.hdsupplysolutions.ca/storefrontB2BWEB/


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have fun experiences at Slowes.
Went in for some SER. Told the elect. expert I needed 45 ft. He pulls it out on the floor and starts trying to measure it with a 12 ft tape. Looked like a monkey trying to screw a football. I walk over to him and say "hey look right here see the footage marks? Its on 194 ft just go to the 240 mark and that will be 46 feet".
"But I thought you said you needed 45 ft" 
"I do but its marked in 2 foot increments, subtract a foot" 
" That will never work" and keeps on with the Bob the builder tape measure.
Another time in Slowes I screwed up and wore my work shirt in. Getting what I needed a guy ask me which 600v wire should he use to wire up an A/C unit.
" what's the amp draw?"
" Don't know just need some 600v wire"
" you need the associate" while hauling ass out of there.
But the scariest one was after we had had a bad ice storm. People had trees and limbs down every where. They had set up a large display just as you came in the door of chainsaws, bar oil, 2 cycle oil and gas cans.
I over heard a man and his wife's conversation while he was putting a saw and all the extras in the cart.
Wife- Do you know how to run a chain saw?
Man- Never have, but it has instructions with it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

So it's true. Low prices are just the beginning.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eddy current said:


> Home depot is buying up the supply houses around here. They call them "HD supply"
> 
> http://www.hdsupplysolutions.ca/storefrontB2BWEB/



I guess that was just a matter of time......~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its been an online thing for a while. Used to be Maintenance Warehouse, now HD supply. There's one here. Don't know if they are done yet. Don't think they bought anyone out in the location they are at. We have a fairly good selection of electrical supply houses, plumbing supply houses, box stores, Grainger and Fastenals. See how long they last or who goes under.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

According to their homepage they've been around since '78...I never knew they existed till I heard about it here..there's one not far from me...might check I out...they're closed today though...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Clarky said:


> I don't know why you people even go into HD, support your local supply houses and lighting stores!!!!!


Great idea. 

Sonepar = France
Rexel = France
CED/USESI = California

Yes, those are some great local companies.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

meadow said:


> They don't even carry the right SERs, MC and AC:no: HD expert claimed an iso ground helps with computers issues "Gives a faster dedicated path to ground" I told him 1, in a resi wood framed structure is already an iso ground, 2. If your computer is having issue something else is very wrong with the wiring. 3. ground rods do jack squat in 60hz fault clearing.


ISO ground is the 2nd biggest electrical scam out there, right after lighting protection.

And most of it doesn't get spec'd or installed properly anyway (xfmr secondary).


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

8V71 said:


> Quite a few years ago I was talking to a friend who managed a HD. I can't remember the reasons but they were told not to confront customers that were stealing things. :blink:


It's cheaper to let a thief walk out with some tools vs having a beaten or stabbed employee on their hands.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Home depot is buying up the supply houses around here. They call them "HD supply"
> 
> http://www.hdsupplysolutions.ca/storefrontB2BWEB/


Are they seriously related? Those clowns at Litemore here in Edmonton couldn't find they're ass with both hands.......


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

stuiec said:


> Are they seriously related? Those clowns at Litemore here in Edmotnon couldn't find they're ass with both hands.......


Googled this:



> HD Supply was formed in 1997 as the professional services division of Home Depot. In 2007, Home Depot sold the company in a $8.5 billion deal to private equity firms Bain Capital, The Carlyle Group, and Clayton Dubilier & Rice. Through a diverse portfolio of industry-leading businesses, HD Supply provides a broad range of products and services to approximately 440,000 professional customers in the infrastructure, maintenance, repair and improvement, and specialty construction markets. It currently has 640 locations across 45 states and nine Canadian provinces.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, not owned by Home Depot anymore.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I went to HD yesterday to spend a gift card my grand kids gave me. 

I overheard a worker in the electrical aisle explaining how to solder wires together with a cigarette lighter. Told him to tape it up real good when he was done and be careful sticking it back in the wall. 

I almost spit the coffee I was drinking out my nose hearing that.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

HD is overpriced, terrible selection, terrible customer service. I've been in there twice in a year.

Menards, on the other hand, I love. Great selection, great prices, based in my home state (with no intention of expanding nationwide) and they often hire competent people.

I pretty much divide up my business between Menards, the electrical supply house, the lighting supply house, and the Habitat Restore! I'm also starting to buy more and more stuff online from eBay, Amazon, and AliExpress.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

haha. honestly i cant go into a HD without people chasing you down to ask if they can help. Lowes on the other hand.. those ppl seem to make a game out of not helping you. Hide and seek maybe?.. second time ive heard of AliExpress.. gotta check it out. We use Graybar and CED around here. id use supply houses more but theyre not open on weekends. so its what it is.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jppelec said:


> I am a Licensed master electrician in NYC and when I hear Home Depot employees giving Electrical advice I Contact the corporate office and file a Complaint and I Contact the store manager and File a complaint with him. These idiots that work there are the Number one cause of Dangerous and illegal electrical installations!


My God... the store manager must laugh when you call to complain because I guarantee you they could care less. :no:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

theJcK said:


> second time ive heard of AliExpress.. gotta check it out.


I've been getting my dimmer switches direct from Taiwan so I decided to try to get a lot of LED bulbs. First order came today. They are cheaper and dimmer than the decent quality ones from Menards, but better than CFLs, and they worked out to being about $3/bulb. I'm going to try some more.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

dspiffy said:


> I've been getting my dimmer switches direct from Taiwan so I decided to try to get a lot of LED bulbs. First order came today. They are cheaper and dimmer than the decent quality ones from Menards, but better than CFLs, and they worked out to being about $3/bulb. I'm going to try some more.


I am assuming and hoping that this is for your own house, and not customers?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> I am assuming and hoping that this is for your own house, and not customers?


For the buildings I work on, which are all owned by my church.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I usually know what is available at HD or Lowe's as much as their employee's. I can often see if what I need is there by looking online, though not always, it's ok and like other's said, they are open when the supplyhouse is closed. They have stuff the supply house hasn't and vice versa. Its all about making use of resources and delivering. HD, Amazon, Grainger, or supply house.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

you are not allowed to use the extra conductor as the IG? Is this a local thing or is it in the CEC?


CanadianSparky said:


> I see this done more often than someone buying the proper wire.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

dspiffy said:


> HD is overpriced, terrible selection, terrible customer service. I've been in there twice in a year.
> 
> Menards, on the other hand, I love. Great selection, great prices, based in my home state (with no intention of expanding nationwide) and they often hire competent people.
> 
> I pretty much divide up my business between Menards, the electrical supply house, the lighting supply house, and the Habitat Restore! I'm also starting to buy more and more stuff online from eBay, Amazon, and AliExpress.


Menard's has locations in several mid-west states, while maybe not nation-wide, it's still a big operation.
I haunt the Habitat restore, at least once a week, on Wednesday, senior's day.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

retiredsparktech said:


> Menard's has locations in several mid-west states, while maybe not nation-wide, it's still a big operation.
> I haunt the Habitat restore, at least once a week, on Wednesday, senior's day.


John Menard has stated that he has NO interest in expanding outside of the midwest. After he passes, who knows?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

g-alberta said:


> you are not allowed to use the extra conductor as the IG? Is this a local thing or is it in the CEC?


Look at 4-038


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Menards is a bachelor's dream. You can get hardware, clothing, food, appliances and even a matress set. Not to mention the "movie candy" selection by the checkout line. What more do you need.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

btharmy said:


> Menards is a bachelor's dream. You can get hardware, clothing, food, appliances and even a matress set. Not to mention the "movie candy" selection by the checkout line. What more do you need.


I like theisens. If they sold food and bourbon at theisens I'd literally never have to shop anywhere else


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

btharmy said:


> Menards is a bachelor's dream. You can get hardware, clothing, food, appliances and even a matress set. Not to mention the "movie candy" selection by the checkout line. What more do you need.


My wife even loves Menards, although she rarely sets foot in there, but she'll send me with a list. They're great for household stuff and even the odd decorative item.



ponyboy said:


> I like theisens. If they sold food and bourbon at theisens I'd literally never have to shop anywhere else


Here we have Farm & Fleet which is like a different, equally awesome Menards.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

CanadianSparky said:


> Look at 4-038


Do you mean 4-036 colour of conductors. I thought we were allowed to change wire colours in multiconductor cable since the manufacturer sets the colour. Same reason we put SL on white and hot on black in switch rough-ins.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

g-alberta said:


> Do you mean 4-036 colour of conductors.


2012 Code is 4-038.. you guys in Ol'Berta gotta get with the program! :yes:

As I understood it, the colour of a conductor can be any colour.. except that neutral MUST be white and bond MUST be green. 

Other than that, it's a free for all, unless you have rules that say otherwise.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Went in today to pickup some breakers. Some one came up to me asking if they could tap off the stove ckt to run the washing machine. And asked if 12/2 was ok for the dryer...


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

g-alberta said:


> Do you mean 4-036 colour of conductors. I thought we were allowed to change wire colours in multiconductor cable since the manufacturer sets the colour. Same reason we put SL on white and hot on black in switch rough-ins.


2012 is 4-038 (1) (a) 

Like FrunkSlammer said any other colours don't matter except neutral and ground/bond. You can't change the red of a 3 wire to green to accommodate a iso ground, you need to install a iso ground cable. 

SL the white is your line and black is your load. That is 4-036(2)


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

CanadianSparky said:



> 2012 is 4-038 (1) (a) Like FrunkSlammer said any other colours don't matter except neutral and ground/bond. You can't change the red of a 3 wire to green to accommodate a iso ground, you need to install a iso ground cable. SL the white is your line and black is your load. That is 4-036(2)


I have never done anything with IG cable. What's it look like. And does it only come in a mc version?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I have never done anything with IG cable. What's it look like. And does it only come in a mc version?


Well it comes in AC cable here but it is pretty much the same. Basically a 3 wire but instead of red there is a green insulated and a bare. You can get it in 4 wire too which is bare , green , white, black, and red. Not sure if it comes in anymore than that.


----------

